# Road to Greatness



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

January 25/11

Got on Regena for the second time since the vet pronounced her sound. Our corral is pretty uneven with the snow and manure but we walked for a good 30 minutes with some interspersed trotting. She was such an amazing girl. She goes in to a frame without being asked and I'm so happy. Can't wait till we move her to the barn we're looking at and start working with this new coach I'm looking at. I think despite the $600 a month bill I'll do 5 lessons a week for March, April and May the cut back to the normal 2. That way we'll be ready for the first show at he end of MAy.


----------

